# How do I fall asleep faster and stay asleep?



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Add content


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Interesting, you know, I'm pretty sure your body is actually just getting adjusted without the Seroquel (if you just stopped recently), kinda like it's really hard for me to fall asleep for a while after I discontinue marijuana. What dose melatonin do you take? You can safely increase it if you're not taking way too much already. Another supplement? L-theanine (no downsides or side-effects) take up to 500mg before bedtime, though of course start with a lower dose preferably and see from there.

Oh and if you don't yet, go for jogging with your dogs instead of walking, it WILL help just that much


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

R91 said:


> I used to be on Seroquel as a sleep aid, and now I'm trying to cut that out. I already reduced it a lot, so now I just take a tiny amount every alternate day.
> 
> On the days that I don't have Seroquel, it takes me on average an additional hour to two hours to fall asleep. Then, I keep waking up during the night about every half an hour. I rarely get into a deep sleep. I am awake for another 10-15 minutes before I fall asleep again, and then it repeats.
> 
> ...


very serene and soothing you are. ( iam talking like yoda) wtf
but anyway pop unisom. iam on nardil and that causes alot of insomnia. i wake up every night 4 hours after going to bed. i used melatonin and it made me a lil sleepy and worked at the start but then faded in effectivness. then i tried unisom and it shuts me down like a robot. try to take it on a empty stomach or 10 minutes before your last meal if you plan to go to bed after that. it kicks in in like 20 minutes. you can try to fight it but youll fail. i nodded off sitting down once and fell over face first on the floor. its strong. research your meds 1st before you take it. theres 2 different versions to it.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

i been on it for say 2 months now. no addiction to it. just make sure you dont take it when you got to get up in like 3 hours. you going to be like the walking dead.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Exogenous melatonin can causes downregulation of melatonin receptors, hence it's not really a good idea to be using it everyday in the long term.

A good quality zinc supplement and magnesium supplement can potentially help. I definitely sleep much more deeply and tend to rarely, if ever, wake up when my zinc and magnesium levels are in check.

To an extent, you get what you pay for, so avoid the oxide versions of both zinc and magnesium (in fact, avoid the oxide form of ANY dietary minerals). Absorption is extremely poor in the oxide form.

Look for zinc amino acid chelate, zinc orotate and zinc picolinate.
Magnesium, again, go for the chelated version, orotate, magnesium citrate and magnesium malate.

Take the zinc and magnesium about an hour before bed or so. Wont really help much as far as getting to sleep more quickly (magnesium can help SLIGHTLY with that though), but they should help with keeping you asleep.

I've personally had success with using Taurine to get to sleep faster, so look into that too. It can be found in bulk powder form and it's pretty much tasteless, so it's easy to just mix in a shaker bottle with water/maybe even some gatorade and just drink it.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I am not sure if it only applies to chromium supplements, but this site says, _"...and one published medical report stresses the implications of analogues of picolinic acid able to cause significant behavioral changes in those with an increased susceptibility for mood disorders."_

And maybe check out Magnesium Glycinate too if you can get it, it's binded to glycine, some people take 2-3g of pure glycine before bed for better sleep quality. (word of mouth) I haven't tried myself...yet.

For what it's worth


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Exogenous melatonin can causes downregulation of melatonin receptors, hence it's not really a good idea to be using it everyday in the long term.
> 
> A good quality zinc supplement and magnesium supplement can potentially help. I definitely sleep much more deeply and tend to rarely, if ever, wake up when my zinc and magnesium levels are in check.
> 
> ...





lazy said:


> I am not sure if it only applies to chromium supplements, but this site says, _"...and one published medical report stresses the implications of analogues of picolinic acid able to cause significant behavioral changes in those with an increased susceptibility for mood disorders."_
> 
> And maybe check out Magnesium Glycinate too if you can get it, it's binded to glycine, some people take 2-3g of pure glycine before bed for better sleep quality. (word of mouth) I haven't tried myself...yet.
> 
> For what it's worth


you two just had to come in here using all your big fancy multi syllable words didnt you ?? :| trying to undermine my profession will you??


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> you two just had to come in here using all your big fancy multi syllable words didnt you ?? :| trying to undermine my profession will you??


teh intarwebz ... it's going to evolve into skynet.


----------

